# DCC: Consisting problem with Digitrax



## MartinH (Sep 27, 2015)

I recently bought the DH465 decoder and soundbug to go with it. With a little bit of programming, the loco performs very well right now. I am using MRC prodigy system.

But it does't work right when I add it to a consist, and then select that consist. As I crank it up from 1-9, the prime mover sounds "rev up", but it refuses to move. I have get the speed up into the teens before it starts to move. At that point it will speed up real fast and if I start lowering it, it basically stops moving when brought down to about seven.

I contacted Digitrax and they wouldn't hazard a guess since its not their control system. I tried setting cv19 to zero, but no effect.

Any ideas?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

More infos needed:
-Wich DCC system?
-There are three different ways to set a consist,wich way do you use?
-Trying to run on DC?
-What is it consisted with?Sound or non-sound locos.
-Any DC loco in the consist?
-Have you noticed any other weird action?If so,what happens and when?

The more we know,the more forum members may be able to help you.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*"Consisting"..*

I found this interesting "Document"..
It might help you out..

http://tonystrains.com/complete-guide-to-consisting/

Download .pdf (File..
http://www.tonystrains.com/download/ConsistingGuide.pdf

Good Luck..
......


----------

